# FS: Coralife 24" PC Fixture NOW $40



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Same one as seen here: Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe Series > Single Linear Strip Light > 24"

Comes with original 65W 6700k PC bulb.

Also installed 4 basic LED moonlighting that can easily be removed (its on a separate supply).

$60.... Lowered to *$40*.

PM if interested. Pickup near Joyce.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

buuump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Items added!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

made an offer, check PM


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Go Canucks Go! BUMP!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Bizzzzummmpp!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Abcdefg bump


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Light available once again. $40.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Bump bump bump!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

friday the 13th bump!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Go Canucks Go !!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Go Canucks Go!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

5 wins til the cup!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

bump bump!!


----------

